# Thru wire with wire thru lip?



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

How is all of this done? I assume the wire has to be inserted into the two holes of the lip first, to make the line tie. Then, the lip and wire are inserted into the lure together. How does the wire come out for the belly hook? I know one end of the wire comes out the tail for the tail hook. Where does the other end of the wire terminate? 

These are the questions I just can't figure out! Thanks.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I know they insert the lip and wire from the front. If you look at VC's tutorial it is very very similiar. The belly tie is done the same way. The straight shaft of the wire exits the back and then the back loop is twisted after.

The wire has to enter the chest similiar to the tuff shads. A straight shot out the lip to the tail. The wire it suspend from the lip to the chest.


----------

